# Weekend in Greece



## Phalagorn (Jun 9, 2007)

*Greece, Attica - Athen.*

*Day 1 - Thursday 17 May.*

Picures over Greece from the airplane.













*Day 2 - Friday 18 May.*

A wiew from Acropolis, here´s Filopappos hill 







_Eurydema dominulus_ 







Here´s some pictures of animals and the nature of Filopappos hill.







_Noctua pronuba_ 







_Upupa epops_













_Chalcides ocellatus_



















Probably an Marginated tortoise - _Testudo marginata_, female.



















Me and the tortoise .







Marginated tortoise - _Testudo marginata_, male.













Probably an Greek tortoise - _Testudo graeca_, juvenile.













Habitatpictures at Filopappos hill.



















A wiew from Filopappos hill, here you can see the mighty Acropolis.







*Day 3 - Saturday 19 May.*

I´l took the boat to an island called Egina.

Egina harbor.







Beetle.







Fireflyes and glowworms - _Lampyris sp._
The beetles are males, the big fat wormish are an adult female and the little black one are an worm.







Jumpingspider - Fam. Salticidae.



















_Scolopendra cingulata_







Habitatpictures.













*Day 4 - Sunday 20 May.*

Me at the airport







Also found my friend Spider-man in the airport.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

great pics!wheres all the spider photos   
looks like u had a great time.thanks for sharing


----------

